# Arab's (Cross, Anglo, Full)



## pony_lover (Oct 31, 2006)

I love arabs too they are beautiful.


----------



## my-baby-shah (Oct 31, 2006)

I love the way they hold their tails! x


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Like this?


----------



## my-baby-shah (Oct 31, 2006)

Yes hehe! I prefer bay arabs tho! xx


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

Hey everyone im new to this forum!

I Totally love arabians!!..

I own a Arabian x Andulushion.
His name is Benny and he is a Blood grey 

They are Magnifisent..creature's!! they defently know that they are Beautifull by the way they move and act! 

------
Holly xoxo


----------



## Equus (Nov 7, 2006)

*Oh I do!*

I almost bought a grey dappled arab-throubreed. I loved that horse.


----------



## jmagdavidson (Nov 9, 2006)

arabs are so pretty. I love how they look when they do western, even though I don't do much western, they're just gorgeous! my horse is an arab/saddlebred x and he is the most handsome horse in the barn! but the tail thing can be obnoxious--rory holds his to the side instead of up!


----------



## pony_vicious (Nov 13, 2006)

Arabians are _FANTASTIC_ :lol:


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

I forgot to post you all some pictures of Benny my gorjus!! Arabian x Andulushion.

Hope you enjoy them 














































hehe sorry about all the pictures. Im picture crazy :wink: 

Holly.


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

I don't particularly like Arabians..
There..

I said it. :shock:


----------



## aussie_jumper (Dec 22, 2006)

hi everyone, omg i love arabs i love my pure breed arab, reebok. we do showjumping, sporting(barrels) and mounted games with him he is gorgeous.. i dont have any pics of him doing his arab dance but i have some jumping and one at a halt which i love. 

here are some pics of him...


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

we have two arabs a small 14 hh bay (wonderful jumper) shes a beauty! and we have a 15 hh fleabitten gray arab that sucks at jumping but a WONDERFUL horse for lessons.


----------



## Rio's Kabam (Jan 3, 2007)

I've always disliked Arabians, until I met Copper. He was half Arab, and cross with something else. Boy could he jump. =D Best Arab I ever met


----------



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

I do endurance and love arabs(pure and part bred)!!!

Here are some pics of my endurance team with arabs and part arabs!


































































Sorry there's so many but there all gorgous!!!


----------



## Raini (Jan 15, 2007)

I am a HUGE arab, half arab fan. They are just so amazing. I love the beauty, the grace, the spazziness. They are just soo awesome. Raini's a half arab so I'm a little bias but still. :wink:


----------



## mynameisntlola (Jan 8, 2007)

Well in my mind Arabians are the perfect breed of horse  They are to die for gorgeous and have soo much personality. I am absolutely in love with them. 

This is ML Mostly Padron, grandson of course to *Padron
He is the most perfect horse *googly eyes*


----------



## lovesmack (Feb 5, 2007)

Arabs are gorgeous. Pure look nicer than anglo's or crosses for me, but all of them are beautiful <3


----------



## ThorArb (Jan 31, 2007)

Ive never liked Arabians either. I just dont like how they look, move, or their temperaments. But then, I like a lot of horse underneath me (read QHs, Paints or Appys) and those Arabians just dont cut it. :roll:

There, I said it too. :shock:

A friend of mine has 2 Half Arab geldings (QH/Arab) and a Polish Arab mare (cant stand her! :roll: ). I always choose to ride her grey gelding. He is 15.3h and built like a tank. He doesn't look, move or act at all like an Arab, he's just like a QH to me. Same goes for Prince, her bay gelding. Her Polish arab mare is ditzy, crazy and just plain weird (not to mention mean!). :lol:

Brittany


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

arabs are a bit crazy....


----------



## HorsieLuver (Feb 5, 2007)

I am new and I just saw this post!!!! Ohh......I LOVE arabs!!! They are SO pretty!!! I have a 6 year old pure bred, straight egyptian, al-khamsa, blue list, bay arabian mare (that was a mouthful). Her name is GHA Stormys Moniet. And she is one of the best horses I have ever owned. I got her when she was three days old from an Arab breeder in Oregon, her dam had rejected her. To make a long story short I was totally blessed and this very nice lady brought me this gorgeous filly and only asked $100 in return (didn't even cover the cost in vet/gas bills! And this filly came to me very healthy and strong, no problems whatsoever, she has great conformation and one of the sweetest personalities. Now that isn't the full story but it would take me a long time to post the whole story on here so if you would like to hear the full story, or if enough people want to hear the full story message me and let me know cause I would be happy to tell it if people would like to hear it. Its kinda long thats all. Anyways I absolutely LOVE her and she is NOT your tipical Arabian (which are normally hot tempered and frisky), but not her, nope, just by her temperment you would never know she is a purebred Arab. Since I got her trained when she was 3 yrs. old I have riddend her with ONLY a halter and reins, NOTHING ELSE for control. She has never used a bit and I dont' think I'll ever have to. Like I said she is now 6 yrs. old and we have gone on NUMEROUS trail rides (even a couple up in the Montana mountains,very steep, hazordous trails!) and have never had any trouble with just reins and a halter. She is ALWAYS very calm and good on the trail, she has encountered DEEP rivers, ponds, mud, STEEP (up and down) hills, mountains, rocky hills, tied to trees while on a hill all night,hot conditions, cold conditions, jumping over logs, fallen trees, encountering moose, bear, many deer, coyotes, etc. She has pretty much done all the trail stuff she could do, and all with a halter and reins! We trust her enough to put almost any beginning on her, she knows her job and does it well. I absolutely love my arab, they are SO smart, loving, and drop dead gorgeous! Ok, enough talk, I'll show you some pics.!! THese are all older pics. from last year, but I'll be getting some new ones soon and will post them! I will also try to find some of the pics. that i have of me riding her on some trails around here. Well Enjoy! 















































One of our trips to the Montana moutains, Wanless Lake, Stormy was loaded up quite heavy but did a great job on the trail, I was very proud of her!~









Taking a break (trails in Montana)~


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

She's very pretty! I think the Arabs look a little thin, I like the look of larger horses better. I have also heard that Arabs are very hot, but I still think that they are very good horses, though they just look too thin to me......


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

She's very beautiful horsieluver. I love solid bays.

As far as temperament, I've seen more hotter Arabians then calm. There is a lesson horse at the barn I am currently at that I really like and enjoy. He's a lovely flea bitten gray. 
But, one of my least favorite horses was an Arab. Of course, her ill manners had a lot to do with the owner.. :roll:


----------



## ThorArb (Jan 31, 2007)

I had a farrier a while back (promptly fired for making racist slurs and various other issues) that said Arabians were one of the things that should be shot the second they land. :shock: I thought that was quite extreme. He also said a variety of other rude things and you can bet I gave him a piece of my mind. :roll: 

Anywho, I have only met ONE Arabian that I can truely say I like. His name is Kochise and he is a son of Khemosabi. Bay, around 14.1-2h and not really heavy set or anything. Very dainty. He is very, very sweet and the only Arabian Ive ever trusted. :lol: He is I believe 25 years old this year and my cremello paint mare I had is in foal to him. Due on the 19th! I cant wait to see this cross. He seems to cross nicely on Paints for some nice pinto Half Arabs. 

I'll have to dig up some pictures of Ko and his get for ya'll to critique as Im not much into Arabs at all. 

Brittany


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Oh, I'd love to see pictures of your cremello!


----------



## ThorArb (Jan 31, 2007)

Here are pictures of Kochise and Sierra, the cremello paint mare I mentioned. Sierra will be 8 years old in March and this is her second filly (my filly's half sister or brother!  ). 

Ko:









Its hard to see Sierra's color as she is a cremello tobiano. She is mostly white but her head, chest and hips are cremello. She has crystal blue eyes. Very pretty! Excuse her weight, she just had her first foal and is very pregnant in the last pictures. She's due Feb. 19th with a little Half Arab foal. :wink:

With her 05 filly Raine, who I still have and will never let go :lol: :


























I cant seem to find the other pictures I had of Ko. The one I posted really sucks :lol: . I believe all you Arab lovers would really like him. He's the only Arab Ive ever liked. :wink:

Brittany


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

is she due with foal this month?!?! you will have to let us know how the pregnancy goes!!!


----------



## ThorArb (Jan 31, 2007)

Yep she seems like she will go any day now. Her due date is the 19th but she is fully bagged and showing all the signs that she could drop the foal on us anytime. Im very excited! 

A friend of mine has a grey Versace granddaughter that she is thinking of breeding for either a pinto Half Arab or breeding to Ko around April. :wink:

Brittany


----------



## ThorArb (Jan 31, 2007)

Here are pictures of Sierra's new colt! She had him sometime in the wee hours on Sunday morning. In these pictures, he is only a day old. Aren't babies so cute! He is by Kochise, the Khemo son. 

Everyone meet Golden Khing and his dam, Sierra!


















































And of course, the absolute best picture for last. Naturally its a foals favorite thing to do! Us humans have to have some purpose don't we? lol


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

aw, the pictures aren't working for me


----------



## ThorArb (Jan 31, 2007)

Whoops! Here are the pictures:


















































This one is my favorite picture, very cute!


----------



## mynameisntlola (Jan 8, 2007)

Wow those are such cute pictures! Gorgeous horse.


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Awwwww, he's sooooo cute!!  Run lit'lin run!!!!


----------



## mistee06 (Feb 21, 2007)

i love my anglo-arab. He's got such personality...however for a first horse he wasnt the best choice...even at 22 yo he still acts silly and i cant ride him anymore .... here he is...looking nothing like he's susposed to...the only arab part of him is when he sees a flat piece of land thats 1/4 mile that he looses his brain and runs...and lifts his pretty tail..lol...


----------



## EnduranceAddict (Feb 23, 2007)

I have a pure bred gelding by Maysoun, an Irish Draft x Arab and a IDxArab X Anglo Arab

You just can't beat the intelligence, grace, hardiness and stamina of the arab/arab blood!


----------



## Tammy (Mar 1, 2007)

I love them!!I now have two. A bay mare(14.2 hands) and blue roan yearling stud! They are just so smart and easy to train.


----------



## TipTop (Mar 2, 2007)

jmagdavidson said:


> arabs are so pretty. I love how they look when they do western, even though I don't do much western, they're just gorgeous! my horse is an arab/saddlebred x and he is the most handsome horse in the barn! but the tail thing can be obnoxious--rory holds his to the side instead of up!


That is probably the saddlebred in him!


----------



## babilonegirl(fr (Mar 10, 2007)

I love arab and I will do jealous because I have got 11 arab's.
I love them

here some one:
kalbi and suraya (little)

the older : nadjia and fonia

my big patapouf : hurban 

and my standard (male) ;jasmer


it misses babilone( the mother to jasmer and hurban) , mectoub jamilha torowich(a faol to nadjia and jasmer), and i follow 
however i see him today, I'm tired 

L'air du pardis soufle entre les oreilles d'un cheval arab
air of the paradise is between the ears of a horse (arab proverb)

I would like to corespond in english and you can improve your french with me


----------



## forever_horse_gal (Mar 11, 2007)

i love their tale and love them my mom loves them too. she call them her dream horse


----------



## tumai (Mar 15, 2007)

ARABS are the best!  I have three arabs, one anglo arab mare who is my old girl who is semi retired and gets a good hack out at least once a week, she is only ridden by myself and hubby as everyone else is scared of her, she's a good actor. I love her...faults and all. Hee hee and her name is Sweetie. Peaches is an Arab cross something and man has she got spunk! You point her at the hill and the path she chooses is straight up the middle, not for the faint hearted...needless to say she is ridden by hubby most of time.... Fidget a full Arab and 7 years old and a real honey!!! My children ride her as well as myself and she is coming along very nicely, I like her the best at the moment because she reads your mind...if your nervous she's nervous if your confident she's confident! I think that this trait is a fact with Arabs, they emulate how you are feeling..YOU CAN"T PRETEND! I love the energy you get from riding an Arab!


----------



## Robyn-Niagara (Mar 7, 2007)

i love arabs too! the way they hold their tails,the way they move....the beautiful bodies and faces....................................perfect!


----------



## Horse_love999 (Mar 17, 2007)

yea i used to work at a farm with all arabs

-chelsea-


----------



## Patryska (Apr 4, 2007)

Well, I'm new and this is my first post at this forum, so....  ta ta ta tam ta taaam... 

This is my lovely crazy arab names Orkusz  From Janow Podlaski... I love him and all arab's for their spectacular moving  Btw I am living near Janow Podlaski where's big arab's stud 

my crazy baby:





































































































Sorry by photos  I just love him


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

woo!  i love my fat arab misty hehe nobody believes me when i say she is an arab- she has had way too many treats lol


----------



## Chance01 (Apr 14, 2007)

I love Arabs. Plain and simple. I have owned quite a few horses of all breeds and have trained many more but by far Arabians are my favorite. If treated like they should be and trained correctly they are so smart and loyal. Willing to try anything. And can you believe all I own right now are quarter horses??? Something is wrong. I find it just plain wrong that people categorize horses by saying they don't like Arabians. Good and Bad in all and in my opinion there are a LOT more good Arabians than bad!


----------



## babilonegirl(fr (Mar 10, 2007)

I love arab's
I have got breeding of arab's at home
I love it
I do endurance ride whith my arab's (10 of which 3 with which I can leave in strolls )
I look for a pen pals for improve my english, I 'm french girl.


----------



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

I like arabs that don't have the extreme dish face and bug eyes. I think that's unattractive...and dumb arabs but that goes for all horses! My ideal arab would be Cassole from the Black Stallion movie. He was beautiful because he didn't have the ugly dish face and he was big chested.

I love watching them run! There are several arabs at the stables and all of them...with the exception of one are so sweet! They will all come up to you and just beg to be petted!  

Cass ole


----------



## Madds (Mar 15, 2007)

> i know that your all supposed to share ur opinion but this is a topic for Arab lovers and well i think if you don't love them don't bother replying


Edited By Kristy: Above quote was written by Madds. I made a boo boo.


----------



## equinelove (Apr 24, 2007)

I love arabs also. I found this gorgeous pure bred here, that I am considering purchasing :wink: 
Either that or a Paso Fino


----------



## vanessa101 (Apr 26, 2007)

WOOT! I've got a bay Polish Arabian   freaking adorableee! hahaha I'll try and get a better picture soon, when I do i'll post it


----------



## equestrianxox (May 5, 2007)

*yeah i ride an arabian mare,
she great, but at times (like when
she's in heat) i get so frusturated,
and i start stressing, its alot of work
cause she's stubborn,in the
end its totally worth it cause
im so proud of how much 
improvment she gets out of it.
but either than that shes amazing :mrgreen:*


----------

